# UK to Marbella move / info



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all.
I am planning my move to Marbella in August and have a few questions you may be able to give short answers to.

The first is does anyone know of a one way van hire (UK to Spain) or is there somewhere to post on here where people moving back to UK need the same and we could share costs and rental?

Any highly rated property rental agencies / websites that you could refer me to.

Info based on experience regarding the import / transfer of my motorbike to Spain / spanish system.

Best car insurance company to use.

Many thanks in advance and apologies if there are answers here already, i am just short on time and wanted more up to date info.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

leeski09 said:


> Hi all.
> I am planning my move to Marbella in August and have a few questions you may be able to give short answers to.
> 
> The first is does anyone know of a one way van hire (UK to Spain) or is there somewhere to post on here where people moving back to UK need the same and we could share costs and rental?
> ...


Hi,

Many of these questions have been answered before so I would suggest doing a search within the forum.

For example, in the FAQ section under renting, are a number of links to recommended rental sites. The question of bringing a motorbike over has also been discussed before as has the question of chnging a motorbike from UK plates to Spanish ones.

There is a one-way van rental company who have an office in Javea. Given that it's one way, I guess they must either have offices in UK or might know when a van will next be in UK. I think they are called "way2gohire".

Please let us know if you can't find what you are looking for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leeski09 said:


> Hi all.
> I am planning my move to Marbella in August and have a few questions you may be able to give short answers to.
> 
> The first is does anyone know of a one way van hire (UK to Spain) or is there somewhere to post on here where people moving back to UK need the same and we could share costs and rental?
> ...



:welcome:

for one way van hire I can personally recommend One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain

I can't help with the other questions - but take a look in the *FAQs & useful info* sticky thread above & you'll find lots of answers


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a read of the sticky near the top of the page. You'll find lots of useful info for moving - rental websites, driving, healthcare and income requirements for registering as resident, etc.

Jimbo the scot has a good reputation for removals.


----------

